# Intel’s Kaby Lake Core i7-7700K Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 4, 2017)

*Intel’s Kaby Lake Core i7-7700K Review*

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/I7-7700K.jpg


We are very excited to get an early sample of Intel’s next 7th generation of Kaby Lake desktop processor. The Intel Core I7-7700K to be exact and prepared this review/comparison to show what new Intel is to offer with Kaby lake.  


This review is not about an in-depth technological analysis of the Kaby Lake architecture, but instead a head on comparisons of Kaby Lake and Skylake (its predecessor) processor.


Build on a 14 nanometer and with the same LGA 1151 socket as Skylake, the Kaby Lake processor seems to be  just an optimized version of Skylake with factory overclocking or it is something all together a different story. Let’s find out below. 


First the latest three generation of Intel’s top of the line desktop end processors side by side. 
From left to right, first we have Intel Core i7-6700K the Skylake processor, than there is the Intel Broadwell-E Core i7-6950X processor a 10-cores 20- threads beast and last on the right hand side we have the new Intel’s Kaby Lake Core i7-7700K  Quad-Core processor.  


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/01.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/02.jpg


We will be comparing Intel Core i7-6700K against Intel Core i7-7700K cpu below.




*Features* 


 Processor Number :  i7-7700K 
 Lithography :  14 nm
 No. of Cores :  4 
 No. of Threads :  8
 Processor Base Frequency :  4.20 GHz
 Max Turbo Frequency :  4.50 GHz
 Cache :  8 MB SmartCache
 Socket :   LGA 1151



*Package*
Taking a close look on the Kaby lake CPU, Intel have redesigned the IHS(Integrated Heat Spreader) of the processor, increasing the top contact area of IHS by small fraction .
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/03.jpg


On bottom contact pad side, we have the same number of by-pass capacitors and exact pads layout as Skylake. But we can clearly see that Intel have removed some of the test point pads from Kaby Lake it seems  as all of the testing have already conduct during Skylake. 


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/04.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/04b.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/05.jpg




*Testing*
For testing both Skylake and Kaby Lake CPU, we are using board with Intel Z170 chipset for Skylake (GIGABYTE Z170X Gaming G1) and for Kaby Lake we are using a new motherboard (GIGABYTE Z270X Gaming 5) with Intel’s new chipset, the Intel  Z270 chipset. 


For even comparison I have overclocked the Skylake CPU up to 4.5GHz to match the max core speed of Kaby lake CPU. 


The Intel’s new Z270 chipset offers following plus points against the older Z170 chipset. 


New Intel Optane Technology, which promising the elimination of system bottleneck which requires fast and better storage memory. read more about Intel Optane Technology.
Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 15 against older version 14 
Increase in Maximum High Speed I/O Lanes ( HSIO) from 26 to 30 lanes 
Increase in  Maximum  PCIe Express 3.0 Lanes from 20 to 24 lanes 



Test system configuration -  Skylake 


CPU - Intel Core i7 6700K  
 Board - GIGABYTE Z170X Gaming G1 
 RAM - 2 X 8GB HyperX SAVAGE DDR4 3000Mhz  
SSD -  Corsair Force GT 240
 Cooler / Case - Custom Phase Changer Rig
 GFX -  GIGABYTE  GTX 1050Ti 
 PSU - Cooler Master V1000 
 Display - Acer S220HQL 
 OS -  Windows 10 


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/06.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/07.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/08.jpg


Test system configuration -  Kaby Lake 


CPU - Intel Core i7 7700K  
 Board - GIGABYTE Z270X Gaming 5
 RAM - 2 X 8GB HyperX SAVAGE DDR4 3000Mhz  
SSD - Corsair Force GT 240
 Cooler / Case - Custom Phase Changer Rig
 GFX -  GIGABYTE  GTX 1050Ti 
 PSU - Cooler Master V1000 
 Display - Acer S220HQL 
 OS -  Windows 10 




*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/09.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/10.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/11.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/12.jpg


*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/I7-7700K/13.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



Source / More info 


Thanks.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 4, 2017)

No integrated graphics bench? That's one thing they are improving with the new iterations. But looking at benches from other sites it is worse than Broadwell. That is a massive fail.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 20, 2017)

Is Ryzen 1700 better than or equal to this one?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 20, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is Ryzen 1700 better than or equal to this one?



Ryzen is better but lacks integrated graphics. Comparing to this one now is pointless since Coffee Lake is coming soon.


----------

